
Community Management 101: All Members Are Equal - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/community-management-101-all-members-are-equal-618d8e8b156d
======
CM30
Note that before you comment, realise a few things:

1\. I didn't mention any specific examples because I thought they should be
banned, just because they're popular examples of users or companies on social
media sites.

2\. As I mentioned in the article, it's very unlikely a single user is key to
your site functioning/your community staying popular. Real life is not House.
You are practically never required to tolerate a sociopathic jackass because
he/she is so brilliant the world can't go on without them.

The fact so many community managers, admins, bosses and owners don't believe
that is exactly why so many communities are terrible.

